# What some people will do...



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

There were a couple of ads for maltese puppies that i emailed about yesterday. this morning i checked my email and both had the same story. the breeder did not have any puppies but they had sold 2 or 3 to a person who moved out of the country and was selling their babies to someone who could take care of them and love them because it is hard taking care of them and feeding them in the part of the country they are in. and one even went so far to say that the owner of the 2 puppies was in nigeria with a christian vet missionary group or something like that. the other email said the owner was in nigeria too and to "tell (name) that the breeder they asked to sell their puppies for them refered you"..

also there was a ad in the paper for maltese puppies and when i talked to the lady on the phone, she seemed so nice and i was asking questions and then she told me that the puppies are 1/4 shih tzu and 3/4 maltese, but they look like maltese and are very very white with a little lemon on their ears. thats all fine and dandy but they arent full maltese and for the price she was asking? i'll pass.. this search is drawing me weary..


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Yikes... the first one sounds like a total scam.


----------



## Katsgirls (Oct 25, 2005)

That first one is definitely a scam!!! Someone from there recently tried to scam me. Mine is a long story but please stay away from them!


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

*hello,
i am very sorry the MALTESE puppies have been adopted,you came in a
bit late,but if you are interested i have a customer who bought 2
female and 1 male puppies from me some weeks ago before she was posted
from LA to WEST AFRICA she is in the missionary. But she just lost her little baby on an ill fated accident when they went to the zoo. She and her family was posted here to AFRICA due to the Work She is doing. Serving God and also ministering to the less previlage and the bringing people nearer to GOD. she is giving the puppies
out to a good home that can adopt this puppies for $350 each plus
shipping. she said she is very busy and the cost of taking care of
this puppies down there in AFRICA are very expensive.her name is mrs CAROL PETERS. she is presently in there doing GOD'S ministrations. send an email to her
immediately,i really hope you get one of the puppies.send an email to
[email protected] make sure you send her an email immediately,
tell her the breeder she bought the puppies from referred you to her.
MAIL THIS TO HER FOR VERIFICATION.
dont fail to contact me as soon as you get any of the puppies.
best of luck*

why do i keep finding these durn people?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Gee I would keep right away from that one, looks very strange to me


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

> Gee I would keep right away from that one, looks very strange to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah that's the 4th reply i've received like that from a "breeder"


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I wouldn't even look at newspaper ads if I were you and concentrate on finding a puppy from one of the breeders recommended here or locally from vets or other Maltese owners. As you have found, there are a lot of scammers out there. 

Here are some tips on reading those ads. Of course, in the case of Maltese, the 8 week reference to age should be 12 weeks.

READING CLASSIFIED ADS 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Searching for a puppy can become a nightmare of confusion when reading through the classified advertising of a local newspaper. Most ads are worded so that breeders and their puppies always sound wonderful! Impressive statements such as "Imported Bloodlines", "Champion Quality", or "Tea Cup" can easily make us think that these breeders are knowledgeable. The problem is to separate the wonderful breeders from their not so wonderful competitors. 

Some pet owners make use of available Dog Magazines when searching for a puppy. Space is also limited in such magazines so knowing the "keywords" or "catch phrases" will educate the consumer into becoming a more discriminating buyer. 

With little effort one can become "savvy" on how to work through a classified advertisement .... be it in a newspaper or magazine. "Catchwords" like those below are things to watch for: 

"Pure-bred Pedigree" - If this statement appears along with mention of a Registry (such as AKC) chances are the breeder is not knowledgeable. Registering a dog through such a group as AKC guarantees that the dog MUST be a purebred. 

"Pick of the Litter" - This is another indication of a breeder who is not knowledgeable. Ethical breeders breed first and foremost for themselves. They do not let "Pick of the Litter" go to pet homes nor to inexperienced buyers. These dogs are usually kept or sold to other ethical breeders and never sold through the newspaper. 

"Champion Quality" - No puppy can legitimately be termed "champion quality". All puppies have the "potential" to become champions but the determination of "Champion quality" cannot be made until the dog is older. 

"Imported Bloodlines" - No matter what area of the world a dog comes from there are always problems. No country produces 100% perfect bloodlines. The full range of potential problems from health to temperament exist everywhere. Just because a dog is imported does not mean that the quality is superior. 

"CKC Registered" - This can imply two things: 1. The dog is Registered with the Canadian Kennel Club or 2. The dog is registered with the Continental Kennel Club. If a dog is simply marked CKC it is the buyer's responsibility to check further and discover which club contains the dog's registry. The Continental Kennel Club registers mixed breed dogs as well as purebred dogs. Anyone can register a dog with this club without concrete proof that the dog is really purebred. This is not the case with the Canadian Kennel Club which exclusively registers purebred dogs. 

"Tea-Cup" - Any catch-phrases such as "tiny", "tea-cup", "extra small", "extra large", "imperial" "royal", etc. are signs of an irresponsible breeder. There is no such thing as "Tea-cup" Poodles nor "Imperial" Shih Tzus. For AKC registered dogs there is only one written standard for a breed and anything that deviates from this standard is incorrect. Irresponsible breeders are interested in only one thing ... money. They could care less about the health or eventual welfare of their animals. 

"Rare Color" - Almost all AKC registered breeds have a standard which has acceptable colors. Responsible breeders do NOT price puppies by "color". They are priced for quality - not color. If a color is being offered that is not mentioned in the Standard, chances are that this color may reflect an impure breeding. In Italian Greyhounds there are no "brindles" (tiger striped effect) and haven't been for years. Since brindle is a dominant pattern ... suspect any IG that displays such a color variation as a possible mixed-breed animal. 

Advertising Several Breeds - This is a sign of a large back yard breeding operation or a commercial breeder. These breeders either post singular or multiple advertisements. Most ethical breeders breed a maximum of one to three breeds and NEVER any more than that. Raising puppies is a time consuming process. In order to suitably socialize and prepare a puppy a breeder must be willing to devote hours each day. Having more than two litters on the ground makes it almost impossible for an ethical breeder to devote the time necessary to properly raise these puppies especially if the breeder works outside the home. 

"Champion Bloodlines" - This is not a guarantee of anything. The buyer should find out exactly what the breeder means by this. Some breeders consider one or two champions somewhere back in the pedigree as "champion bloodlines". This breeder believes that it takes more than a few champions in a bloodline to make it a "champion bloodline". Furthermore the term, "champion", does not imply any type of health assurance. "Champion" only denotes that an animal obtained it's championship through the organization to which it is registered. It does not guarantee that the animal has been tested for hereditary health problems. 


So what are the "good"phrases? 

Space is always limited in newspaper classified advertisements. As a result it is difficult for breeders to say all that they might like. Catch-words like those below will sometimes indicate the presence of a responsible breeder. 

"Approved homes only" This indicates a breeder who is concerned about the puppies' future welfare. After being contacted, responsible breeders ask the buyer questions about his/her home, lifestyle and knowledge of the breed. They are less concerned about "money" and more concerned about the puppy's future home. 

"Spay/Neuter Required" This indicates a breeder who is concerned about the quality of the breed. Quality is maintained through the use of required spay/neuter of all pet animals. This is a responsible attitude. 

"OFA, CERF" This is a sign of a conscientious breeder who has tested the parents of the pups for hereditary health problems. Be aware that even with these tests there is NO guarantee that a puppy cannot come up with these defects ... only that the chances are better than average that it will not. 

"Show Potential" Some of the good breeders substitute "Show Quality" with "Show Potential." By substituting the term, "potential", instead of "quality", buyers are keyed into the fact that young pups cannot be accurately evaluated for future show careers. It is more honest to predict the possibility of good future potential in the conformation ring than to claim "show quality" at an age when it is simply impossible to determine such a thing. 


Terms that can go either way 

"Guaranteed" - Both irresponsible and responsible breeders have been known to use this phrase... even pet stores use it. A simple phone call will allow you to find out exactly what is being guaranteed. Always check-out a breeder who uses this phrase to make sure you are dealing with a responsible breeder. 

"Pets to Show Quality" - Investigate further any statements such as this. If the breeder does not enter his/her dogs in AKC approved dog shows there is a serious question about that breeder's ability to determine "show quality". Ethical breeders do not usually sell show quality animals into strictly pet homes. Ethical breeders do not sell to homes that are dedicated only to breeding and not showing. Breeders work hard to establish a bloodline and are concerned with protection of the breed. As a result they are not willing to let a novice ruin what they themselves have worked so hard to build. The purchase of a show quality animal demands a great deal of knowledge. Buyers of such animals must be willing to educate themselves on the finer points of the breed. 


Other things to consider. 

No matter what the breed, no dog should be sold under the age of eight (8) weeks. Breeders advertising pups under this age should be avoided. Temperament problems can result from animals that are taken from their mothers too early. Some states do not allow puppies to be sold under the age of 6 weeks. Puppies sold under this age will also be more susceptible to various diseases. For example, they will not have full immunities built-up for resisting such deadly diseases as Parvo or Distemper. Shots and worming are something an ethical breeder will do as a matter of course and usually responsible breeders do not need to mention such things in an advertisement. 


BUYING DOGS ONLINE 

The onset of the computer age has brought with it many new conveniences. One of those conveniences is the possibility of purchasing pets on-line. As in all such transactions involving a purchase the buyer should be knowledgeable enough to beware. This suggestions below will provide some information on pet classified advertisements and discuss the difference between what is said and what is the truth. 

On-line services such as AOL have provided areas for free classified advertising. In the case of AOL these areas are called message boards. In such places, look for breeders who write more than one or two sentences. 

Please be aware, that such places have opened a new realm for the commercial breeder as well. 

The following phrases might also be used in on-line, magazines or newspaper classified ads: 

"USDA Inspected" - Responsible breeders have no need to be USDA inspected. Being licensed by the USDA is reserved for breeders who sell commercially. 

"MC/Visa Accepted" - Please be aware that this may indicate that the breeder is in the business of producing puppies. Only businesses have the ability to take credit cards. Responsible breeders are not mass- producing puppies so therefore can take the time to breed quality, healthy dogs. Responsible breeders want to meet the buyer and find out about the puppy's future home before discussing method of payment. 

"Breeding Stock" - No responsible breeder sells animals as "breeding stock" to pet homes. Nor do they advertise as such. 

"Member of Club" - A possible sign of a responsible breeder is one that is a member of the local All-Breed Dog Club or Breed Club. However membership in such an organization is not a guarantee of anything. There are good responsible breeders who are not members of any clubs. 


In summation... the best consumer weapon available is KNOWLEDGE. Buyers should carefully research the breed in which they are interested and then even more carefully check-out the breeder. Sometimes the best place to purchase a puppy is NOT through advertisements but rather through word of mouth by responsible breeders.


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

> I wouldn't even look at newspaper ads if I were you and concentrate on finding a puppy from one of the breeders recommended here or locally from vets or other Maltese owners. As you have found, there are a lot of scammers out there.
> 
> Here are some tips on reading those ads. Of course, in the case of Maltese, the 8 week reference to age should be 12 weeks.[/B]



thanks, LadysMom. You are like the knowledge database for maltese. If you don't know it yourself, then you know of an article or another person with the knowledge. i love that! i know i am going to have to buy from a breeder, but i keep hoping i can find one at a lower price. i already know which breeders i want to go with when i am done saving for the pup and all of the extras.. im trying to be patient! it doesnt hurt to inquire though, right? thanks so much for sharing your knowledge and information with me. i always read your posts!


----------



## NewMommie (Jan 19, 2006)

I noticed you lived in California, you should loook into where I'm getting my puppy from check out her website at www.kellyco.com. She's great, its where my mom also got her puppy from, he's a great dog awesome personality and very intelligent, also she pre potty trains them to pee on pee pee pads, and gives them their first 3 shots, I just checked she also has their dew claws removed from the first few days after they're born. A very experienced Breeder! Her location is in northern, CA a few miles south of Redding, if you live in the area you should check her out, but the cost is pretty up there.. for a male Im getting mine for 1750. I wanted to feel more secure getting my pup from a recommended breeder than risking it by buying a pup that was much less expensive but who knows what their personality would be like or their health history.


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

> I noticed you lived in California, you should loook into where I'm getting my puppy from check out her website at www.kellyco.com. She's great, its where my mom also got her puppy from, he's a great dog awesome personality and very intelligent, also she pre potty trains them to pee on pee pee pads, and gives them their first 3 shots, I just checked she also has their dew claws removed from the first few days after they're born. A very experienced Breeder! Her location is in northern, CA a few miles south of Redding, if you live in the area you should check her out, but the cost is pretty up there.. for a male Im getting mine for 1750. I wanted to feel more secure getting my pup from a recommended breeder than risking it by buying a pup that was much less expensive but who knows what their personality would be like or their health history.[/B]


i've contacted kellyco before and i decided not to go with them because i really do not want to spend over 2000 on a female puppy. i thought about a boy, but i have my heart set on a girl. i heard great things about her, but for now i am looking for female pups for somewhere around 1500, if that. its hard tho, i know i am buying a pet puppy but who will also be a part of my life and a part of my heart. i know that love i will experience will be priceless, but in all reality, 2000 would be almost a whole paycheck for me. (i finally got my first job, yay!) i have a car payment, insurance, and bills to pay. with all of my bills, i'm still left with enough money to splurge n such, but im try to save too! ok ok ok.. i will probably end up paying more than i really want to for my pup, but im trying to fight it! its a battle though, i want to have enough money saved up to pay for unexpected bills incurred from my puppy. i really thought about what ladysmom said about saving for vet bills and other things for my puppy. i really have been thinking about all of that. in finding a responsible breeder to purchase a puppy from, i first have to do everything i can to make sure i am going to be a responsible owner. thats all.. im done!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thank you for the compliments! I certainly am no expert on Maltese which is why I try to post information from much more knowledgable sources.

I know it's hard to wait, but if you can be patient and save the money you need to buy a puppy from a reputable breeder, it will probably be much cheaper in the long run. As I've posted so many times, Lady's medications and vet bills are running me between $150-250 a month now (and that's a good month!). That kind of expense is hard for anyone to absorb, but I would think it would be especially hard for a single mom like yourself. It will certainly be worth the wait to get a healthy well adjusted puppy who will be a family member hopefully for many, many years.

I have heard great things about Kelly Maltese. Here's the website:

http://www.kellyco.com/maltese/


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

so on with the show! (i just wanted to say that). you know i always find myself rambling on here.. but anyway.. can you guys reccomend some breeders that you guys would go with if you were/are purchasing a pup. who has the best pups? (i wouldnt say "the best" but i dont know how else to phrase it). Thanks for any reccomendations you guys can make. I'm going to look into kellyco again. thanks guys!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Please take Lady's Mom's advice.... you're getting that junk mail because you're contacting the wrong people.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You are lucky that in California there are so many breeders to choose from. I'm sure I've posted this for you, but here's the link to the American Maltese Association's breeders list.

http://www.americanmaltese.org/amabreederlist.htm

Some of us are lucky enough to be able to just drop $2000 plus on a Maltese, but there are many of us who have to save the money. I will probably adopt a retiree from a show breeder next time, but when I retire, I would like to get a puppy someday. I know I'll have to save for quite awhile to get one from a great breeder, but it will be worth the wait.

Much as I adore my Lady, I would _never_ want to go through this again. Loving a chronically ill dog is emotionally exhausting.


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

> You are lucky that in California there are so many breeders to choose from. I'm sure I've posted this for you, but here's the link to the American Maltese Association's breeders list.
> 
> http://www.americanmaltese.org/amabreederlist.htm
> 
> ...


there's Dorene's Darlins Maltese in Lancaster, which is an hour or two from me. Do you know anything about her babies?


----------



## OneMalt4me (Jan 22, 2006)

I am also from Cali and have been searching for another malt as well. I can tell you now that it will be hard to find a female from a "reputable breeder" for $1500. You can get a male for that price from them. But if you have a budget then its totally understandable. Even the dogs from some of those "reputable" breeders may end up with problems. Stick with what you can afford because spending Big money does not ensure you get a healthy puppy. 

People may not always speak of it but there are quite a few people out there who have paid over 2k for thier pups from these " reputable" breeders and have had problems with the dogs. I have a friend that paid 3k for her pup from a very reputable breeder mentioned on SM many times and the pup has had all sorts of problems from the day she brought her home. Going with a "reputable breeder " just gives you a slightly higher chance that you get a healthy baby but it does not gaurantee it. Be sure to do your research on the breeder you want to buy from and check out thier homes. Not all "reputable breeders" are legit-- there is a fine line between some of these people and a puppy mill. 

For you, I think there may be some hobby breeders out there that would fit your budget and give you piece of mind. They may not be the famous ones but they do what they can to ensure they breed for good dogs. Just get to know them.

Make sure they care about who you are. Some people care less about who thier dogs go to.

See if they will let you pay by check; this makes thier transactions trackable. Most scammers will want only cash or paypal. 

Make sure you know where they live, that they let you visit as much you want. 

Make sure you do your research, its amazing what you can find on the net by searching thier name or phone number. 

Make sure they are not on the FDA list or the broker list. 

Definitely stay away from classifieds, craigslist and puppy find. They are mostly puppymillers or brokers. They will tell you all sorts of stories and traffic the puppies from a puppy mill to sell to you.

Good luck.
K


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

you know what the first people that you said i have had replys exactly like that and those are all scams dont beleive them they are liars, be very careful...


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

I was looking at the AMA list for the breeders in CA. So I was just looking at the city to see which ones were close. I didn't realize but there is one that is in the same area code as me, I just don't recognize the city name. So I emailed her and she seems nice, but has no puppies right now. She said her daughter breeds as well and doesnt sell her puppies as high a price as she does. I was going to call her. Have you guys heard of Whitecliff Maltese? That's the lady I contacted but she gave me her daughter's name and number. I'm going to look them up on the net. Thanks for any help, information or comments that you can provide









i found something from the california central valley maltese club. i dont know what the numbers or anything mean, just see that she's the breeder. this is what it says

A 116 WHITECLIFF MALTANGEL DOXOLOGIES (TR291158/02) 8- 5-04. Brdr: Sheri J. Alquist. By Ch. Divine's A Moment To Remember x Whitecliff's This Is Your Song. Owner: Sheila M. Riley.

well what do ya know! i found a website of a lady who has a show potential pup, its so cute. im posting the pic but i looked at the bottom and i see charmypoo does the web design. small world, eh?









isnt she sooooo super cute??? but then again, arent they all?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

It definately sounds like you're talking to the right people now!

It is a small world, as you say, and the good Maltese people can steer you in the right direction. The scammers only want to get their hand in your pocket!


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

I started with the AMA list and talked to a few breeders via email. They ones that did respond where VERY helpful in directing me and giving advice, even if they didn't have any current pups. I am v. grateful for their help. I hope you find your little girl soon.


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

Okay so I called the breeder's daughter (the breeder didn't have any pups right now but her daughter does). This is what she told me:
She has 1 litter a year and right now she has 4 girls, 1 boy. The girls are $2000 (yikes, not what i expected) and the boys are $1500. They should be around 5 1/2 lbs, but thats just an estimate. The mother's mother was an International Champion and the father of the litter is a finished champion. She gives a 1 year health guarantee and the puppies are sold with limited registration. This is her second litter and she only breeds once a year. The puppies are 13 weeks right now and she started them pee pad training around 6 weeks. They're doing good with that and go on the pad most of the time. She may keep one of the girls to breed. She had 3 pups in her last litter. She had the female pups at $2500 (her mom sells her females for 2500 too) but she went down in the price (her mom said she went down because she has 4 girls). She said that she can go down a little more for me, but she has to talk to her husband about it first. She said her last litter all went to their homes around 15-16 weeks. I told her that i would call her in about 2 weeks to see if she still had puppies. She said she'd allow me to put a deposit and she'd hold the puppy for me for a while. 

See, I assumed because she lives sorta near me, the prices would be a little lower than the usual because of the neighboring counties we live in. Okay, so I was wrong. I'm going to save for 2 more weeks and see what I have. If I have enough, I will get one from her. If not, I will get on her mom's waiting list or just see what happens. I was just honest with her, I told her I wasn't expecting to pay that amount, she said she'd talk to her husband about it. I want to go visit her home though, she sounds really nice. She said that they built on a room, just for the pups. 
Okay so that's it for now. It seems I am finally on my way.. at least in the right direction







(ladysmom)


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

It sounds very promising! I like the fact that she only has one litter a year and keeps her puppies until 15 or 16 weeks.

$2,000 for a female puppy from a great breeder sounds like a great price, although $2,000 is still a huge amount of money, isn't it? It would take me more than 2 weeks to save that up!

Whether this one works out or not, it definately sounds like you are on your way to finding that perfect puppy.


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

> It sounds very promising! I like the fact that she only has one litter a year and keeps her puppies until 15 or 16 weeks.
> 
> $2,000 for a female puppy from a great breeder sounds like a great price, although $2,000 is still a huge amount of money, isn't it? It would take me more than 2 weeks to save that up!
> 
> Whether this one works out or not, it definately sounds like you are on your way to finding that perfect puppy.[/B]


i have some money, just not enough! if i dont have it in 2 weeks, then it's okay. i can wait. i want to at least see what her pups look like. but maybe i can get a pup from her next year or from her mother. we'll just have to wait and see


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Okay so I called the breeder's daughter (the breeder didn't have any pups right now but her daughter does). This is what she told me:
> She has 1 litter a year and right now she has 4 girls, 1 boy. The girls are $2000 (yikes, not what i expected) and the boys are $1500. They should be around 5 1/2 lbs, but thats just an estimate. The mother's mother was an International Champion and the father of the litter is a finished champion. She gives a 1 year health guarantee and the puppies are sold with limited registration. This is her second litter and she only breeds once a year. The puppies are 13 weeks right now and she started them pee pad training around 6 weeks. They're doing good with that and go on the pad most of the time. She may keep one of the girls to breed. She had 3 pups in her last litter. She had the female pups at $2500 (her mom sells her females for 2500 too) but she went down in the price (her mom said she went down because she has 4 girls). She said that she can go down a little more for me, but she has to talk to her husband about it first. She said her last litter all went to their homes around 15-16 weeks. I told her that i would call her in about 2 weeks to see if she still had puppies. She said she'd allow me to put a deposit and she'd hold the puppy for me for a while.
> 
> See, I assumed because she lives sorta near me, the prices would be a little lower than the usual because of the neighboring counties we live in. Okay, so I was wrong. I'm going to save for 2 more weeks and see what I have. If I have enough, I will get one from her. If not, I will get on her mom's waiting list or just see what happens. I was just honest with her, I told her I wasn't expecting to pay that amount, she said she'd talk to her husband about it. I want to go visit her home though, she sounds really nice. She said that they built on a room, just for the pups.
> ...


Hee! I was reading through the breeder forum and came upon this thread. I didn't see if you actually got a pup from Sheri's daughter, but my little Lucy is one of the females from that litter you mentioned.I got her at 18 weeks, when Jaimie had just a boy and a girl left. She was described as reserved and she is anything but! I love her to pieces and there hasn't been a day that has gone by that I haven't regretted getting her! $2000 was more than I EVER thought I'd spend on a dog but as far as i'm concerned, she's worth every penny.

Size wise, she's tiny. At 7 mos, weighs 4lbs. Sheri has a male pup for sale, I believe, or she did a few weeks ago, if you're still looking. He was $1500. I know this because my sister fell in love with my dog and now wants one for herself.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

You will also need to consider the vet bills if you have a spay neuter contract, heartworm and flea treatments, and the time for two babies. I put off having a small dog for a sturdy one while my children were small. Even if your child is careful, playmates may not be and you could have a life threatening vet bill if a child falls or steps on the puppy or dog. I just want you to think about the time and expense involved in this purchase. I wish you all the best on whatever decision that you make.







I'm sure that I will get in trouble for this on the forum but I just want you to go into this with your eyes wide open.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> You will also need to consider the vet bills if you have a spay neuter contract, heartworm and flea treatments, and the time for two babies. I put off having a small dog for a sturdy one while my children were small. Even if your child is careful, playmates may not be and you could have a life threatening vet bill if a child falls or steps on the puppy or dog. I just want you to think about the time and expense involved in this purchase. I wish you all the best on whatever decision that you make.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Why would you get in trouble? You have the right to say what you feel.

Thanks,
Andrea~


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

God Bless you!
Melanie


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Puppyfind.com is no place to look for a healthy dog...that is IF you even get a dog after
paying for one. 

Having a tiny maltese with very young children is a tough job, but can be done. As 

bijousmom said...friends of your children may not be so gentle. Also, children move

so swiftly sometimes that the dog cannot get out of the way in time. 



I hope by now all is resolved and all are happy.


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

> You will also need to consider the vet bills if you have a spay neuter contract, heartworm and flea treatments, and the time for two babies. I put off having a small dog for a sturdy one while my children were small. Even if your child is careful, playmates may not be and you could have a life threatening vet bill if a child falls or steps on the puppy or dog. I just want you to think about the time and expense involved in this purchase. I wish you all the best on whatever decision that you make.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what you mean about getting in trouble. I once said that "I thought people would think I was a little nuts if I put my dog in a stroller". I felt a few people were a little upset by my comment, I could have been wrong though. (mind you I like the strollers, I just didn't know if I could bring myself to use one). I guess people read things differently.

But you are absolutely right about expenses. Having a little dog has seems to have been somewhat more expensive than another dog. They do seem to have extra issues. Or maybe you just worry more about everything. At least that has been my experience. Although we did spend a lot on our dalmation. I use to call her the million dollar dog. 
As far as having a little dog around small children. I would be a wreck. Everyone knows their own children. But it has been a HUGE adjustment for my husband and myself, and we are responsible







(at least I think) adults. We are constantly looking to see where she is. I have to make sure I don't close the refrigerator door on her head. The door to the garage closed on her paw. I was terrified I broke that little 1 + lb dogs foot. Emergency vet till 1:00 am-- $310. (like the mastercard commercial "love is priceless







I know a lot of people with toddlers. The dog loves to chase them. They have a great time. I am following behind waiting to have a heart attack.







Maybe a little older maltese that is not so small would be another option. I live in Southern Calif. I think you can find people who breed them. You just have to be careful. I think you increase your chances for a healthy dog with good qualities if you seek out well known breeders. (of course pay their price to get the dog you want). After all that is their reputation. But anything can really happen even with good genes. By seeing all the different sizes, and rates of growth on this site, that is probably a guesstimate also. 
I guess I better shut up now







. I have to go to the store. I am very addicted to this web site...............
I usually just read, probably a good thing as you can see.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=195954
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with this, whole heartedly. My kids are 7 and 8 and you know what? Adding a dog to the mix has just been one more thing to 'yell' at them about. They know better (or should) but I'm still having to make sure they are nice to her. <strike>We won't even talk about their jealousy factor and how they say/do things to Lucy to get a rise out of me</strike> This particular breeder in question has two small children, as well (under 3) so may be a bit more tolerant of placing puppies in families with small children. 

My daughter's friend kept picking up Lucy when I first got her (and not the most gently either) even though I told her a million times 'please don't pick her up." I finally told the mother (my neighbor) that I hated to start anything and be 'that' kind of dog owner, but I paid $2000 for this dog and if something happened to her while her daughter was holding her, I couldn't afford to replace her. (won't even go into the mental anguish) Let's just say Lucy doesn't get picked up by the neighbor girl anymore!

Any puppy you add into the mix will be like adding another toddler to the house, so nope, won't get any arguement from me about how fragile these babies are and how special thought should be given to raising a puppy along with a toddler.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I just checked, and the original poster hasn't been making posts since the first of February. At that time, she posted that her temporary job assignment was finished, so maybe she got involved in job hunting or was at a place of employment where she couldn't use the computer for personal use.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> I usually just read, probably a good thing as you can see.[/B]


Hi, you should post more, lets us all know that you are there


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I just checked, and the original poster hasn't been making posts since the first of February. At that time, she posted that her temporary job assignment was finished, so maybe she got involved in job hunting or was at a place of employment where she couldn't use the computer for personal use.[/B]


Oh thanks for that info! I just thought she might get a kick out of knowing I got one of the puppies she had been so interested in, because she most likely would have wound up with my dog. And gawd, I just love my dog, so actually I should be thanking her for not getting it! 

Wow, that was rude of me to say... but I can't help it! I just love my little fluffbutt. She's everything I thought I 'wanted' in a dog and so much more.


----------



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

Okay I have to just add my two cents in here because I was just talking to a breeder today about how many scams there are out there for these toy breeds. It amazes me how much of them I see nowadays. I seriously do not remember seeing them when I was getting my berner. Granted, I wasn't looking at ads when I bought our current berner and was dealing directly with the breeder. But, I do have to admit there are a TON of these scams for these toy breeds. I'm always snooping in the ads and stuff and will sometimes make inquiries to see the type of responses I get. That whole out of country, on a christian mission is one that you see alot of I noticed. What's sad is that there isn't anything or much you can do to get these people punished for these scams unless you can physically locate them and prove they did it. They just change their names or post under multiple names. But they don't change their style so you can almost pick out all their ads. I saw one by one person where they had multiple breeds listed, another one of those out of country on mission deals, and if you look carefully (actually they are so stupid you don't even have to look carefully) you could find other posts from them for different breeds, using different names. 

That's a great post by the way Marj. Those the key points that anyone looking for any breed of dog should follow to ensure that they are protecting themselves from scams and to avoid losing a ton of money. 

Well anyway, I'm also looking to add a maltese to our family and having been through the whole purchasing a purebred dog before, and I can honestly say, it's a patience game. Especially if you are looking for quality and know what type of dog you want. I think I waited like 2 years to get our berner. I knew what bloodline I wanted and the breeder who bred that line. It was just a matter of waiting for the litter and being approved for one of her puppies. But it was all well worth the wait cause he finished his title only after 6 months of showing. When the right puppy comes along you'll know it. But I do hope you find a puppy soon. Sounds like you are on the right track, like everyone says and you are right, some of the prices are pretty high. The price fluctuation is something else that's really new to me that I seem to see alot of in the maltese/toy breeds that I didn't see alot of in the working dogs (berners). Yes there were some breeders who were priced alot higher than others, but for the most part there seemed to be some consistency in pricing. 

Again good luck on your search and hope you find a good one soon. Sorry for the rant all, I guess my two cents turned into a quarter. 

Karyn


----------

